# Grinder Addon To Lather



## Sergey80 (Jul 18, 2016)

Some times need to make grinding for rotation details. So I plan do grinding addon to turning lathe. First results - spindle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






with bearings



ready spindle. Grinding stone will from left side and pulley from right side


----------

